# HELP!



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Im new to bass fishing and am wondering what to do for different lures and can you explain in detail? I also need to know when to use what and if trolling is good.

Topwaters: Ok do i jerk reel jerk reel pause and do it again?

Crank baits: What do i do? Just reel at a moderate speed or any pauses or jerks?

Plastic Swim Baits: Just reel or pauses and jerks?

Spinner and Buzz Baits: Just reel em in slow or fast? Move them around at all?

And what are some good baits for those categories? Thanks guys.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Tope water: what kind? Mostly there are poppers and prop baits. (those I use the most). But there are a lot of other types out there. Poppers can be simply used as a steady twitch so it pops and chugs along, prop baits work the same way but have a prop ether on the back or back and front (smallies love these things). There is then a buzz-bait. They look like a safety pin but have a blade that catches water that makes them ride up high they look kind of like a tandem spinner bait. Steady reeling is how you use those. There are other things like frogs, mice, bog critters etc. Those are used as a slop lure. Largemouths hang around pads and think weeds in shallow. Pull a mouse lure across the top of these mats and hang on.

Cranks: Hm cannot mess up on these. There are tricks like getting a Rapala DT. They are good for walking across rocks and downed wood with out getting hung up. Spring is a good time to use things like husky jerks. They don't sink and they don't float they are neutrally buoyant. Short jerks can be deadly (I also use Yo-Zuri crystal minnows, pike love them too). Even just a strait retrieve works well&#8230;fast slow you cannot work them wrong. If its out of the water then its being used wrong.

Plastic: Plastic baits are more of a target idea. Find a spot that you think there is a fish then pitch them in&#8230;that is drop them on the spot or set them in spots. They more or less fall with a few added short jigging action makes them swim. But for the most part letting them fall works best. The fish will grab it on the fall so get good at know when a fish has hit it. You can also cast them then pull up on the rod then bring the rod back down while reeling a little. This is called swimming. That can work at times. But I just mostly pitch tubes for smallies. Each type of plastic can be used differently. There are a lot of ways to rig them. If you do any walleye fishing and use live bait rigs or a roach rig, Carolina rigging is similar to that. You may want to look for the video the In-Fishermen produced about using soft plastic baits.

Spinners and buzzers: Well I already talked about buzzers. But again they are used by just casting and reeling. They will go though almost anything. You have to, depending on type of buzzer, reel fast so a high speed reels works best. 
Now spinners come in 2 forms. Tandem and inline types. An inline is like a mepps, it's a hook with a piece of wire with a blade on it. Reeling slow or fast both work at times. A tandem looks like a buzzer but has one or two blades attached to a jig in a safety pin appearance. Tandems can be worked many different ways. Slowly reeling it to bump over rocks and wood to faster bulging the blades just below the surface. Remember that different blade types give off different amounts vibration and have different amounts of pull "resistance" to them.

I would suggest getting a book about bass and lures. The hunting and fishing library make very good books about the subject and they teach as you go along. Also don't over look the In-Fishermen video collection to get tips on different ways to use the different lures.

Also remember that largemouth bass and smallmouth bass feed a bit differs, so a way you use a lure for one might now work the same for the other. All you can do is try and error till you get the hang of it. Good luck.


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

Bass fishing can be complicated you have to take in to account many factors like wheather, water temp, water clarity etc... I suggest watching more fishing on TV buy a video or two, and most of all get out there and fish, the best way to learn is to get out their and try something new.


----------

